# Two white GT3 RS's with lovely reflections



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

*It's been a while since you last saw or read anything we did. We like blaming the rather full schedule.  *

As usual you can see the report in it's original surroundings on our website but that's in Dutch: *CLICK*

You can also see all the pictures on our Flickr page: *CLICK*

If you want to be the first in receiving our updates, follow us on Facebook: *CLICK*

_______________________________________

Every now and then we hear people saying a white car is very easy in maintenance, the colour will hide everything. What most people don't realise is that this is a completely wrong perception, white is as sensitive for discolouring, dulness and more, just like any other colour. It is true that the paint defects are shown in a different way, you can easily see the discolouration and lack of depth. When you take a closer look you can see the scratches and the obvious black dots. The next two white GT3 RS's have the same problems, a 996 and a 997 in need of paint correction and protection and of course the obvious TLC!

*Porsche 996 GT3 RS Manthey*

Both cars are used the way Porsche intended it to be, to be driven hard. They both see (inter)national tracks to be taken to the limit. So we have the typical tracking damage like rubber marks, extremely dirty wheels and scratches. Time for us to make a difference.

The first real GT3 RS was available in white and red or white and blue. The red parts on this particular car had seen a hard life and discolouration was visible too, the bright red was replaced by a orange-pink colour. They will be removed and replaced.

  

The car was washed to reveal the white paint, or at least so we hoped to. The yellowing of the paint was visible on the entire car, even claying didn't make a difference.
In some cases claying can remove the yellowing if it's on top of the paint (i.e. industrial fall-out).

The interior had some dirt in the air vents and on other plastics parts. Gloss-it Satin (leather) cleaner is a lovely cleaner to take care of your typical dirty interior. The RS-characteristic roll cage had stains en scratches that were polished out by hand. The carbon bucket seat backings received the same treatment to reveal the fascinating fibre. Finally we couldn't leave the fire extinguisher like that, polishing made it red again. Of course everything received the necessary protection.

  

  

  

The interior was ready for a lot more laps around the track, time to crack on with the paint. The obvious parts like the exhaust and the wheels changed the overall look quickly. Swissvax Metal Polish was used to restore the Manthey exhaust, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and Autobahn brought back the red in the beautiful wheels.

  

  

We removed the stickers for polishing, now obviously showing it's live on track. The yellowing is easy to see.

When using the strong LED light swirls ands other paint defects became clear.

  

Porsches are well known for the very specific paint they've been using. Most Porsches are a challenge because of this one feature, the so called 'sticky paint'. This sticky paints results in the polish becoming hard to break down or even spread out, so it never really reaches its scope.

The reason is that the oil in the polish clings to the paint, the oil which is needed for lubrication. One solution is adding more oil to aid this lubrication. This then results in more residual oil and the increased chance of splatter. 
Another solution is using another lubricant, if the polish wasn't based on oil there wouldn't be any problem. 
Gloss-it's polishes have been available for a while now and these polishes are a worthy alternative choice as they're all water based. On top of that you can keep adding extra lubrication, being pure water or preferably Gloss Enhancer.

The car recieved a 2-step paint correction using the rotary. The first step was Gloss-it Extreme Cut on a white Gloss-it pad, followed by Gloss-it Evolution Cut on a yellow Gloss-it Pad. The finishing was done using a D/A polisher with Gloss-it Evo Polish on a green Gloss-it pad.

  

  

It was time to put the OEM-livery on the car now the car had it's pure white glossy finish back . A 996 GT3 RS without the necessary livery looks quite naked. After applying the stickers a second finishing step was done locally to make sure there was no damage left.

We applied two layers of Blackfire synthetic sealant which was left for a few hours to cure. The combination of the synthetic polymer and the white paint created a beautiful effect, a deep and wet mirror reflection on this wonderful GT3 RS…

*It's a magnificent sight under the soft setting sun...*

  

  

  

*Porsche 997 GT3 RS
*

The second white GT3RS we had was the younger model, recently bought by a loyal customer. The car could use some refreshing, despite it was maintained quite well by the previous owner. Some minor scratches, some rubber marks and some other damage was taken care of. Afterwards paint deserved some durable protection.

A thorough wash followed by a one step paint correction and finishing with a D/A brought back the gloss and reflection. Swissvax Concorso created a deep warm glow on the white paint, the Nanolex coating on the windows will take care of the bug squash during the fast laps...

*The black n white beast was ready for some more hot laps! *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice work always admire your work :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work and loving that car in white with red wheels great workshop you have, thanks for sharing some cracking pics


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:argie:Superb


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Love the close up carbon fibre :doublesho


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Great work and loving that car in white with red wheels great workshop you have, thanks for sharing some cracking pics


Thanks a lot! We try to keep the shop nice n clean too


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

A vid of the 997 in action...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

gt3's are awesome good job on them!!

nice workshop also the ramp you have is quite cool aswell :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very very very nice work :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic job there, i agree maintaining white is a pain in the ass. There's plenty of other colours you could put half the effort in but get a better shine and depth you would on white.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Fantastic job there, i agree maintaining white is a pain in the ass. There's plenty of other colours you could put half the effort in but get a better shine and depth you would on white.


I like how every color is a totally different thing and a challenge to get the best out of it.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Some nice work there :thumb: Awesome workspace too :doublesho !


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Minus8 said:


> Some nice work there :thumb: Awesome workspace too :doublesho !


Thanks, we get a lot of compliments on the space


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice work mate:thumb: Bet that Manthey sounded awesome!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice work!:thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Very nice transformation.

In the photo where you are re-applying the side decals, what are the things with handles that look magnetically attached to the door?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely cars, definately a marque (GT3) that has got better and better with each incarnation.

BTW, you have the hands of a woman


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Stunning job mate proper car:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderful work, exceptional cars, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## NurburgDetail-1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Brought a tear to my eye! So lovely!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Lovely cars, definately a marque (GT3) that has got better and better with each incarnation.
> 
> BTW, you have the hands of a woman
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6157/6187814641_f5c8cca5ac_b.jpg[/IMG]


Haha, that's the hand of an ex-collegue. I'll pass the message ::wave:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

quattrogmbh said:


> Very nice transformation.
> 
> In the photo where you are re-applying the side decals, what are the things with handles that look magnetically attached to the door?


Exactly what you describe. 

Magnets for applying decals to paint, of course this only works on metal. It has a soft foot so it won't scratch paint. They're used for aligning the decals.
We always do a second finish polish after using them, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work Bert! :thumb: Is that RS the one that was at the Ring when we met?


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding work Bert! :thumb: Is that RS the one that was at the Ring when we met?


Ah, that's possible. I can't remember 

The red 997.2 GT3 in the back is the car i was in that day


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome looking cars:thumb:


Brian


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done, both look exceptional! :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Loving them P's...


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Outstanding! Love the pics


----------

